
Companies are once again storing data on tape, just in case - scop
https://www.wsj.com/articles/companies-look-to-an-old-technology-to-protect-against-new-threats-1505700180
======
scop
Two quotes:

“Tape isn’t inefficient or ineffective, but it can be inconvenient. Good
security is almost always inconvenient.”

"Some security experts and tape users argue that the medium has big advantages
over other forms of storage—including a higher reliability rate than hard
drives and a lifespan in excess of 30 years. The total cost of ownership per
terabyte is also the lowest of any storage medium. Top-of-the-line tapes can
hold up to 15 terabytes and can be archived in third-party locations at a
fraction of the cost of cheapest cloud-storage solutions." “Tape isn’t
inefficient or ineffective, but it can be inconvenient. Good security is
almost always inconvenient.”

